# Building Inspectors



## Uncle Bob (Dec 12, 2009)

According to the Government there will be 20,000 more Building Inspector jobs by 2016;

http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos004.htm#outlook

Ok, I'm bored.  I'll drink my tea and go to bed.

Uncle Bob


----------



## packsaddle (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: Building Inspectors

It's the only place jobs are being created:  government.

For example:


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: Building Inspectors

GREAT ONE, PACKSADDLE!!   ~    And to think, the Oregon taxpayers paid for that Graphic created.    :mrgreen:


----------



## RickAstoria (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: Building Inspectors

Interesting but given the rate of growth in jobs that I can see.... it will come about by the firing off / retiring older inspectors.

Sure there will be 20,000 more building inspectors positions available by 2016 but that would only happen when they can layoff/fire the current inspectors.

How many cities/towns or better yet - building official positions is there in the U.S. in the first place?


----------



## jim baird (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: Building Inspectors

Who inspects the inspectors?


----------



## peach (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Building Inspectors

I'd like to think I'll be retired by then (opening up a private sector job)...


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Building Inspectors



			
				jim baird said:
			
		

> Who inspects the inspectors?


In our state, Labor and Industry does.

They are so very fair on their audits, aren't they RJJ?


----------



## RJJ (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Building Inspectors

L&I!!! Jeff  from what I have seen and experienced it is just a witch hunt. This time I will be prepared with a tape recorder for the auditors protection. I am sure I have missed an address on a CO or a pull on a stall. I know for a fact they are checking my finals to hang me out to dry. I will be interesting very shortly I am sure.

What they don't know is I have been checking what they have been doing! We will see just who missed what! :lol:

War zone :arrow:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Building Inspectors

Fellas,

The State of Ohio has a board that certifies the Building Inspections Departments and the Inspectors.  They seem pretty serious about following their requirements.

This was back in 2007;

http://www.ohio.com/news/break_news/101 ... ge=all&c=y

I wonder how many members of the National Association of Home Builders (NAHB) are on the State Board!?

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Building Inspectors

NYS has an annual reporting requirement for a few years now. MANDATORY submittal, electronic of course, to be filed by a given date in January. One function of the report is to keep an 'eye' on how we are doing. They also receive complaints about us at Dept. of State and investigate them.

So, here in NYS the State 'inspects the inspectors'!


----------

